# Wintergarten



## Limnos (13. Aug. 2012)

Hi

Nicht nur mein Garten hat etwas von einem Dschungel, auch im Wintergarten (70qm) bis 3,8 m Höhe herrscht (sub)tropische Üppigkeit. Alle Pflanzen, die derzeit noch drin sind, haben zwei Winter mit fast 0°C im Innern hinter sich. Nicht überstanden haben diese Winter: ein über 3 m hoher Engelstrompetenbaum und zwei Kentiapalmen.  Im Wintergarten sind ein Teich etwa 4000Liter mit einem Koi und vielen Goldfischen, sowie vier Becken, die eher im Aquarienvolumen angesiedelt sind und von Marmorkrebsen und einem Axolotl bewohnt werden.


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Wintergarten I/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Das schaut aber sehr toll aus ! Den Urwald im eigenen Haus - fehlen nur noch die Affen und Krokodile  

LG Irene


----------



## bekamax (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

du hast Indoor-Teiche??? Im Urwald? Wie cool ist das denn bitte? 

Und wie klappt es mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit? Ich denk mir, dass es einen ja an heißen Tagen fast zurückwerfen müsste?

Magst du deinen Wintergarten mal ein bisserl genauer mit Übersichtsbildern vorstellen? Der muss ja ein Traum sein!

GlG
Karin


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hi

Das Dach ist wie ein shed aufgebaut, Man kann unter dem First ein großes Fenster öffnen, durch das die heiße Luft entweicht. Im unteren Bereich ist es dadurch höchstens 1-2 Grade wärmer als draußen. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist sehr hoch, weshalb wir entweder die Tür zum Wohnzimmer geschlossen halten müssen, oder aber im Sommer Haustüre und Wintergartentüren offenhalten, damit ein Zug Richtung First entsteht (Kamineffekt). Wer sich das Ganze ansehen will: Google earth 51°13´10" N und 6° 28´ 59" O. Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Wintergarten II/

MfG.
Wofgang


----------



## Elfriede (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dein Wintergarten ist ein Traum!

Steht er auf gewachsenem Grund? Diese Üppigkeit kann ich mir anders einfach nicht nicht vorstellen. Hast Du die Avocadopflanzen jemals zur Blüte gebracht? Ich nicht, obwohl sie in meinem kleinen ( auch unbeheizten) Wintergarten recht gut wachsen. Mein Wintergarten (in Österreich) ist eigentlich nur Winterquartier für Citrusgewächse und einige andere frostempfindliche __ Kübelpflanzen, wovon ich einen guten Teil bereits nach Paros übersiedelt habe.

Zu Deinem Wintergarten-Dschungel wünsche ich Dir weiterhin so viel Erfolg und noch viel, viel Freude damit.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hi

@ Elfriede
Nur zwei bis drei qm sind gewachsener Boden. Knapp 30 qm des Wintergartens waren ein swimmingpool. Wegen der Verbindung zur Wohnung konnte ich keine Chemie  einsetzen. Dann wurde er auch noch undicht und das Poolreinigen nahm mehr Zeit in Anspruch als die Nutzung.dann wurde der pool teilweise mit Schutt aus einer Umbaumaßnahme aufgefüllt. und in einen Wintergarten umgewandelt. Es blieben aber noch ein ca 4cbm Teich,ein Rundteich Ø150 x50 und diverse kleinere Wasserstellen. Den Boden des Pools habe ich mehrfach durchbohrt, damit er nicht mehr voll laufen kann. Die Erstbestückung waren all die Pflanzen,die vorher in Kübeln und großen und kleineren Töpfen steckten. Die Bewässerung mach mir immer wieder Ärger. Ich habe zwar Grundwasser ca. einen halben Meter unterhalb der Kellersohle, Aber mal saugt das Hauswasserwerk Luft und ich finde nicht woher, dann verstopfen die Spritzlöcher der Ringleitung, dann bewegt sich der Viereckregner, den ich an der Decke installiert habe, nicht mehr. Um die großen und tief wurzelnden Pflanzen zu tränken, lasse ich manchmal den ehemaligen Pool wieder halb voll laufen. Es kostet mich ja "nur" den Strom für die Pumpe. Ebenso muss ich den Teich immer wieder auffüllen womit aber auch ein kräftiger Wasserwechsel verbunden ist, der mir, trotz starkem Besatz mit vielen Goldfischen und einem Koi jede Filterung erspart. Hier noch ein paar Bilder vor allem der "Gewässer"

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Indoor Teiche und Teichlein/


----------



## Elfriede (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist eine wirklich interessante und sinnvolle Nutzung eines Pools. Ja, früher oder später endet fast jedes Schwimmbad in einer anderen Funktion, du hast Dir einen wunderschönen Wintergarten geschaffen, ich nutze unser Hallenbad schon seit über 20 Jahren als Atelier.

Deine Probleme mit der Bewässerung kann ich mir gut vorstellen und ich nehme an, dass auch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, trotz „Kaminwirkung“ nicht einfach zu bewältigen ist, ich denke besonders an die Holzfenster. 

Die Idee, den alten Pool noch für die __ Tiefwurzler  unter den Pflanzen zu nützen, finde ich super.  Die Teiche und kleinen Wasserstellen im Wintergarten sind wunderschön, - ein Glück, dass Du über Grundwasser verfügst. Ich kann mir Deine Freude an diesem gelungenen Werk gut vorstellen, aber auch den nötigen Arbeitsaufwand.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wintergarten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

dein Wintergarten macht mich erst sprachlos, dann kommen allerhand Superlative! Genial. 

LG
Karin


----------

